# At what age can I feed my budgie safe fruit and veg?



## Caroljayne (May 25, 2015)

The pet shop said to wait until he was four months old. Just wondering what your thoughts are on this?
Thank you
Carol


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, the pet shop was wrong. 
Even baby budgies while still on the nest are fed veggies by their mommas.
All of my chicks are weaned to a varied assortment of food, veggies and fruit included.
You can feed your budgie veggies on a daily basis or every other day, as to fruit you can give a small portion once or twice per week. It's best to not give too much fruit due to the sugar content.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree, baby budgies learning to wean can go right onto veggies, they are a nutritious and easily eaten food that babies readily accept... The older they get the harder it is to get them eating them.


----------



## Caroljayne (May 25, 2015)

Thank you, time to introduce some veggies then!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are going to have a very healthy and happy budgie once he learns to eat his veggies! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Caroljayne (May 25, 2015)

He tried some spinach earlier :2thumbs:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Caroljayne said:



He tried some spinach earlier :2thumbs:

Click to expand...

Wow! :wow: That's awesome... what a good boy. roud:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats on the milestone, Carol, I'm so glad Blue is liking his veggies


----------

